# From pedigree to S&C



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I just have to rave bc I didn't expect to see so much improvement in 2 days. I brought home Miss Chloe 2 days ago after her previous owners decided not to keep her anymore. I was given a bag of pedigree since that's what she's been eating. I was shocked at seeing her in person. Dry, flaky skin. Bald spots. Ears that looked like they've been chewed on with sores and no hair. They were also really bright pink as were the bottom of her feet. I couldn't bring myself to feed her that poison during a transition period. So I put her straight on Stella and Chewys dehydrated. 
1- she loves it! 
2- no diarrhea from the quick change so far
3- her ears and feet are almost normal color already 

Looking forward to more health improvements in time.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

That's all my girl will eat! Glad to know its so healthy! I was trying anything and she finally went for that!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is amazing how quickly you see a change. You have actually done two really major things here, firstly you have stopped her having all the rubbish and chemicals they put in low quality foods like Pedigree, and you have also started feeding her a quality meat based diet. I think you will see a whole new dog in the coming weeks


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I knew pedigree was bad but I don't buy it so had never read the ingredient list before. The first thing listed on the bag she came with was corn! On down the list it had artificial dyes listed. I don't even know what else. Those two things were enough. I threw the whole bag away today. Poor sweet baby has been eating that for nearly 6 years.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yay for S&C and would love to see pics of the baby!!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Glad she doing well on Stella and Chewy's. It's a great food. I use both Stella and Ziwipeak. All four of mine have done very well. You might also try adding some coconut oil and Salmon oil. I alternate days with these oils. Start our very slowly though as their system needs to adjust. I have a puppy and she gets the tiniest bit.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Great news!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Just an update on miss thang. 3 weeks and 3 days after changing food and her ears are completely healed! Maybe for the first time ever. She walks better too. When we first got her, her back end seemed wonky. I'm guessing at pain in hips or knees. Not sure. She still has bald spots and no hair on her ears but we think her tail is starting to get some hair. So improvements however slowly. 
I don't do photobucket but here's my Facebook page just for my animals if you want to see pics. Next post


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chihuahua-and-Boston-Terrier/290227770992289


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

So happy for you, that's great news! Especially when you are giving them a better quality of life.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She's so cute. It's so rewarding to watch them blossom in rescue.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so glad she is doing well! It is just amazing how much of a difference good food can make. So many dogs out there are just struggling along with all that corn and dyes (why anyone would put artificial color in dog food is just nuts to me) and their owners don't even realize it.


----------

